# Saveiro Cross South American Pickup - First Images



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

The launch of the highly anticipated variant of Brazil's Polo sized Saveiro pickup is only days away. 
We have First Images (good quality images coming Mon/Tues) of the new Saveiro Cross which will only be available in a FWD format and sell alongside the CrossFox in the VW lineup in South America.
The powertrain is expected to be the 1.6 VHT engine which powers the South American VW range with 101 hp (104 hp Ethanol) producing 154 Nm (156 Nm Ethanol) @ 2500 rpm.
It won't win a drag race but when it looks this good who cares http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by phaeton at 6:30 PM 2-24-2010_


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Saveiro Cross South American Pickup - First Images (phaeton)*


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Saveiro Cross South American Pickup - First Images (phaeton)*

I know that the platforms are kind of crossing over - but isn't this more of a Gol (with a slight admixture of the old Polo) than a (new) Polo derivative?


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

I never liked trucks but this is a much more
tasteful design compared to the Subaru Baja.


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re:*

OMF.......... this is so awesomeeeeee!!!!!!!














Always loved the pointer pickup, but this I am a huge fan of!


----------



## YONI RED (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeahh!!! Avilable in México :thumbup:


----------



## giovanni_rosales (Feb 11, 2010)

in my country is not available yet, the pickup gol is a nice work vehicle!!! i love the gol!!!


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

The rear suspension of the Gol G5 is almost identical to the older Gols.

Front end, ETKA makes it look closer to a PQ25 Polo than a PQ24 Polo, but they both appear pretty similar - both the PQ25 Polo and the Gol G5 have a more Mk4 Golf-like front suspension than the PQ24 Polo.

Also, I want that radio for my Mk4. Perfect integration into all the systems (including the steering wheel controls (which I don't have) and the full-pixel MFA (which I also don't have - you can see in that photo, though, that it's working with the MFA in that car. It works with Mk4-style ones, too)), bluetooth, USB, and SD, and it's plug-and-play in a single-DIN car.


----------



## Ric - VW Parati BR (May 16, 2010)

This Saveiro is awesome!
Unfortunatelly, I don't have enough money to afford one  It costs about US$26.000,00 here! And a Jetta 2.0 TSI costs about US$60.000,00.


You might not understand the speech, but here goes a concept, the Saveiro RockeT 1.4 Twincharger :heart: Better engine, suspension, brakes...

From bmansano's youtube account:






From Fullpower Magazine's youtube account:






Hope you enjoy it.


----------

